# 2010 CAAD 9: Can I just buy the frameset?



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, I'm also interested in the frameset, along with a gazillion other good souls here at RBR. I've still got a ways to go before I wear out my other hardware, so I'm thinking of just swapping one aluminum frameset for what many say is the stiffest and all around best alum frame on the market today.

I've heard that Cannondale is/was cool with strict frameset sales on the CAADs. Is that still the case? And if so, how much should I expect to shell? (If prices are model number specific "4, 5, etc", I'm not specific, I'll take any, just as long as I get it in white or black.)

My choice is pretty simple. Change the frame (currently a Sch-Sch-Schwinn Fastback, I forget the year, but it's got a glossy blue/black/white colorway, which is kind of purty), or keep sitting on what I've got and upgrade myself to a totally new bunch of kit sometime down the road when I can afford to indulge in something $2k+. I'd like to change the frame now/very soon.

First post, btw. Be gentle


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Lennon2666:

Cannondale has always made the CAAD frameset available for sale. If you use the frame trade in policy, then I believe it's going to run you about $650. Without it should be around $790.00. The prevailing school of thought is that its cheaper to buy a whole bike. However, there are a few of us who prefer to build the bike and chose each individual components. See RoadbikeVirgin's thread on his CAAD9 build. Now that's how you build a bike.

CHL


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

yes, the 2010 caad 9's will be available as framesets only, in either black or white. I believe there going to be about $850. 

There is another thread on here about the 2010 Cannondales that I think has some more info.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks to you both.

CHL, from what I can determine on the Cannondale website, the trade-in policy only refers to using frames made by Cannondale to obtain a lower purchase price on new kit. I read that they offered years ago to accept any bikes by any manufacturer. Is that still the case? If so, I may just trade in to get a complete new bike.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope. The sheet actually says something about the trade in of a older cannondale frame. They did say how old or what frame, but a cannondale non the less.

$850 retail.


Starnut


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My last talk with a Cannondale dealer was that the trade in was with an old cannondale frame for a new cannondale frame at a reduced price.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Do the trade this would be the last year for caad 9 still made here in PA, Cannondale will move production to Far East by next year.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

David Loving said:


> My last talk with a Cannondale dealer was that the trade in was with an old cannondale frame for a new cannondale frame at a reduced price.


The official guideline is an old Cannondale frame for a new Cannondale frame. I have called several dealers and several were willing to offer the trade in price w/o surrendering the old frame. Of course, this is acting outside their Cannondale guidelines. It's worth looking into if it saves you around $200-$150.

CHL


----------

